# Swearsaurus - Multilingual Swearing



## lone wolf (Aug 10, 2004)

Just happened accidentally to find this site:

http://www.insultmonger.com/swearing/index.htm

Short description in the front page: _"Swearsaurus is the world's largest resource of multilingual swearing. It will teach you a vast array of swearing, profanity, obscenity, blasphemy, cursing, cussing, and insulting in a massive 165 languages - because it's good to experience cultural diversity!"_

Unfortunately most of the swear words I found are lame, too predictable crap of e.g. natural bodily functions, parts of the body and products of the metabolic processes. However, as an example I'll offer you some very interesting sayings - go and find out what they mean in English:

*Some phrases in my dear mother language (Finnish)*

_Voi vittujen kev?t ja kyrpien takatalvi!_ (This is what I use sometimes when something goes wrong and I feel annoyed. May not sound as funny as it does in Finnish though.)

_P??ss?si tekee paska patoja ja kusi puroja_ (Little children are always fascinated by this phrase! Too childish LOL.)

_Kuse muuntajaan!_ (Wow, I've never heard this before - the actual deed must be pretty effective.)

_?itisi nai poroja_ (Not a very original one, but with cultural flavour, as Finns and Lapps are raising reindeers for the living in Lapland.)

*This will finally prove that Finns and Estonians are very close language relatives indeed. However, I would've never imagined THIS close! *

Finnish: _Ved? vittu p??h?n ja pakene vuorille_
Estonian: _T?mba nahk p?he ja jookse m?gedessse._

*And what about eloquently recommending a Norwegian to shut up?*

_Vess du fan ikke kan oppf?r d? ?rntli s? ska ? stapp h?ue ditt opp i r?va di, s? kan du sett d?r, aleina i m?rtna, ? prat mannskit me d? sj?l._

OK, that was enough. Have fun! :twisted:


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 10, 2004)

BTW, before I'll go away and will finally start reading for some %[email protected]# boring, forthcoming exams - if any of you is interested enough to check the website and even some swear words/phrases in it, and you happen to find humorous and imaginative ones, please post them to this thread? Please copy and paste the funny sayings only in the original language, mentioning also the name of it so it would be surprising to check them out in English.

(I really wish Revelation won't consider this thread as abuse of the board...)


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 10, 2004)

Gee, I'm spoiling my very own thread here with multiple posts - if there even is any chance of spoiling this kind of crap...

OK, what was so important to mention:

I'm a bit annoyed bc of all those tampio who have provided the Finnish swear words to the data base. There are some words, which aren't offensive at all but common, literary expressions (e.g. the verbs rakastella and harrastaa seksi?) and there also are some moronic, obviously individual inventions, which no normal Finn is able to know before one peeks the Finnish swear word list on the site (e.g. n?nnipihan talonmies). AND what was the most annoying thing I found - the very common, extremely Finnish swear word PERKELE has been interpreted twice, both times wrong. :x

Perkele is NOT "Damn!, Hell! (lit. Devil)", NOR "F---!"

Perkele is the name of one ancient Finnish pagan god, perkele! Some Finns are just too retarded and illiterate. They spoil the reputation of this country with their ignorant assumptions. OK, I'm aware that there are people who suppose that Perkele is a synonym for Devil these days, but they are plain wrong. It is the brainwashing of Christianity - evil Christians have spoiled everything here. When that religion arrived to Finland, the priests tried to demonize the original pagan religion of this culture (like it has happened almost everywhere in this planet) by taking the Finnish gods and making them represent the evil entities in THEIR religion. Oh my god why, WHY some Finns can be so stupid that they think Perkele is the synonym for Satan even in the modern times of so-called information society! It certainly is not. Only a tiny bit of knowledge about ancient Finnish religion would make their idioottimainen assumptions vanish into thin air.

But - I understand that I can't change the fact that not every Finn is a smart, brilliant intellectual like me. No wonder I'm DR'ed. :wink:


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

gav bought me the profanisaurus. its pretty funny i must say. :lol:


----------

